# Pioneer VSX-S500 - no audio from speakers or headphones, but everything else seems to work



## Devsigner (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi,

I'm trying to troubleshoot an issue with my Pioneer amp (VSX-S500).

After the power in the street was turned on and off rapidly by an engineer, my amp stopped playing sound.

The HDMI plays through fine, but the amp doesn't make a sound, even when I plug in the headphones.

It is not muted.

All menus seem to be working fine.

A relay gives a loud click after I turn it on and when I turn it off.

Edit: When I turn the volume right up, the headphones hiss (the hiss gets louder the more I turn it up past 0db).
I've done a reset of the amp to factory defaults by following the sequence described in the manual.

Can anyone suggest anything I can do to narrow down where the problem is?

So far I have:

Tried with all or some speakers connected (all the speakers were tested before and after and work fine).
Tried with no speakers connected, using headphones that are known to work.
Tried the above with HDMI and inbuilt tuner.
Later I'm going to try and get it to produce test tones, but I haven't got time right now (I'm at work).

Can anyone suggest further ways to troubleshoot and diagnose?

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## redz91 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi, I have the exact same problem as you. I would add that the only way to make sound emit was by connecting an aux example phone source and setting the pure direct mode. With HMDI I have video but I have no sound just rustle.


----------

